# Ted Dwiggins House Painting & Pressure Washing



## sfleaslayer (Oct 3, 2008)

I need work now! Great prices to stay busy! Compare my pricing on interior repaints! Fall is the season for change and brightening up your home with a fresh paint job or a change of wall colors will put you in the mood for the holidays. Ted Dwiggins. 30 years experience, professional prep/paint/clean-up. Why pay more? I'll make you a great deal. Ted Dwiggins Painting . Interior and exterior repaints. Pressure washing to remove rust from conctrete, remove mildew from houses,driveways, sidewalks, pool decks, patios, privacy fences, etc. Local references on boat refinishing/painting, teak, etc. Refinish wood furniture, bar rails, bannisters, etc. . Best prices around and many local references provided upon request. Free estimates of course. Call Ted soon! 850-281-2296.


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ted did a great job for me when I sold my house and was at least a $1000 less than the closest bid.


----------

